# here we go again!



## Ford Recovery (Dec 18, 2005)

Just got back in from doing some Striper fishing at the bbt on Sweet escape. 25 albemarle. Now is time to rig her up for offshore. Were leaving in 2 hours to trailor her from VB to Oregon inlet in search of Yellowfins and wahoos. forecast looks a little rough but ill be back with a detailed report and hopefully a full fish box.


----------

